# M/V Silvermerlin



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know the 4 letter callsign of this vessel.

Its the last one I am after.

SilverMerlin (1971)
Uk Flag
off.nbr 336915
gross ton 1258.95
net ton 639.13

We coasted around N.Sea UK as a coastal chemical tanker.

On these trips you new your buoyage backwards and every watch .and went up the smallest navigatable creeks. Great except it was winter.

Paul


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Tanker SILVERMERLIN. ID 6813332. Call Sign. TCBS9. Flag. Gbr. Grt. 1259. SP12k. Built 1968 by Lodose Varv. ex 1988 SANDMARTIN. 1992.SILVERMERLIN.1994.ARUN. 1996. FERMAN GOLD./ scrapped Aliaga.2001. Last known owner/manager/ Ferman Leasing & Ferman Ship & Chemical Tankers.
cheers.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Silvermerlin Code flags GYWY At least in 1988


----------



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the call sign and details of Silvermerlin.

Apprciate our interests

Paul


----------

